# Cuda 14



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

any one have any experience with this kayak? views thoughts likes dislikes? looking at selling off the old field n stream kayak and picking one of these bad boys up... any insights would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RBARB (Nov 30, 2012)

I was down to the Cuda 14 and the Ride 135 so I went down to PK&S and demo'd both. I really liked the Cuda, but the Ride felt more stable to me, especially when I stood up in it. However, I can count the number of times that I've actually stood up in it on one hand. It came down to a feel thing, I felt more comfortable in the Ride and that's why I bought it.


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

PKS is having their demo day next saturday. I really like the Cuda 14, but its a little too long for me. I like the 12 foot kayaks. Im about to purchase either a Slayer 12 or a Cuda 12. I highly recommend you go down to the PKS demo day and try everything out! Thats how i ended up with my mariner :thumbsup:


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

i wish i was going to be in town next sat. do they do demos on a request basis?? i cant buy one right now just shopping until i finish saving up


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, you can go down and try them out. You can also rent them if you are so inclined.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

rented one last night and was very pleased  kept up with the hobies and handled the large swells very nicely


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I pre-ordered a black widow Cuda 14 before they were available. I ended up getting one of the first 3 or 4 off the line and have fished it since. I'm a one boat guy and this kayak is used everywhere I go (3 trips to the keys for tarpon, bonefish and permit), running the muddy flats over in Indian Bayou, trolling offshore in the gulf for miles, running shark baits through the surf, fishing for striper in Georgia reservoirs, running stripers up the river...It does everything I need it to. I flyfish out of it every chance I get. About the ONLY place it failed me was in a heavy wind down out of Dania Beach. That wind combined with the current, just about made it impossible to paddle out without CONSTAND effort. A skinnier yak or Hobie could've gotten it done, though.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Same Price-Used OB*

My suggestion would be to take same money and get a used Hobie OB. Hands free fishing is a lot different, a lot more enjoyable. I started first 2 years in paddle boat and really appreciate the peddle system now. If your not going to go more than a couple miles at a time or fish really shallow flats then paddle would be fine but you will pay about same for a good paddle boat as a used Hobie. :thumbup:


----------

